# Wanted



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Are there any aspiring writers out there that would like to address 'hot issues?' as l would like to submit them to the Pro Keepers' Lobby website for viewing?

Articles that l will be tending to in the next few weeks will be:

DWAL - Should Species Really be coming off - and is there not a requirement for a Private Keepers' Licence?

Primate Keeping - The Future of...?

Lobbying The opposition - Are they really the enemy?

Beyond Legislation - Is there a future ahead with the new legislation?

Skunk Descenting - In reality - Practical or Unethical?

If any of you would like to submit under any of the above l would welcome your views, or if you feel that you could indeed tackle an article such as listed above.

But equally as much l would like to see articles about the EPS and other legislational pieces.

Thanks for reading

Rory


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not sure I can write anything as I don't feel I'm knowledgeable enough, but I'd be interested in getting an idea of the kind of level these articles need to be written at/aimed at so I can have a think about anything relevent that I could attempt.

Are there any examples you could could point me at?

Cheers

Stubby


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I wrote a long reply and then my IE crashed and I lost it, but the condensed version was,

Should you be interested in an opinion regarding pet shop licenses, that encompasses the fact that

The ease of getting a pet shop license
The lack of any specific exotic requirements
The huge differences that vary from council to council
The need for a centralised license
The need for specific exotic guidelines in pet shops
Then I would be happy to write an article of my opinion with relevant details, but it is just that, my opinion, and not everyone thinks the licenses should be tightened.

Isn't really what you asked for but that's the one thing I feel passionate about


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Passion is needed*

Hi 

Its what you are passionate about, that is what l want - if this is important to you, it will be important to others.

Yes please, l would like to see that article.

Thankyou

Rory


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Is there a time limit?

I'd be happy to write a piece on the first and third options.
However, I am currently snowed under with articles for other places along with moving house and business premises.

Once the dust has settled i'd be more than happy to write on most topics (as long as it something i can relate to ie unlike primate keeping)


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*You know..*

Hi Dan, 

There is no time limit, in your own time is fine.

Your articles are welcome as you well know.

I appreciate it.

Thankyou

R


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'll happily write the skunk descenting one. I'll try and get it finished by the end of next week for you Rory,


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Thank God*

Hi Ray, 

I was genuinely hoping you would pick that one up! LOL

Thanks l appreciate it.

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Stubby*

It does not have to be a topic that is presented here.

If you want to just right on a topic that you are knowledgeable on, then that is just as important.

What it means to you to be able to keep exotics is just as effective an article as indeed are the legislational pieces.

The private keeper is the backbone to this industry, the foundations as Dan puts it to the Society, the responsible owner to the animals you keep.

Just show your passion.

Rory


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you, I will put my thinking hat on :smile:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Submit the articles...*

Hi, 

If you can submit your articles to the following email, that would be most helpful, 

Thanks

[email protected]


Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Articles*

Hi, 

I am also after the following articles if someone feels they can write them without prejudice:

1] The history of the RSPCA in the UK.
2] The RSPCA and its rise into politics.
3] The history behind exotic shows [Mammal/Reptile] shows in the United Kingdom.
4] The pro's and cons of hosting Exotic Shows [as above] in todays' climate of legislation.
5] Are our exotic shows really a 'good impression' of the husbandry in the exotics' community and hobby today?

Many thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers' Lobby


----------

